# JBL 1200 GTI's - 4 subwoofers available at $100 each



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

JBL 1200 GTI Subwoofers - 1000 Watts


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

crap this is craigslist.. sorry!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice find! I'm actually driving through Indio this weekend. I'm waiting on pics from the guy as we speak.


----------

